# Parts for older Coleman Crawdad



## poolie (Sep 15, 2009)

I met BassBoy this past Sunday and made the transaction for his old Coleman Crawdad. What a cool little boat. I'm sure I've seen them before but never paid too much attention. I see that several TinBoat folks have them, which brings me to this question. Anyone know of a source for the aluminum tubing and connectors? It's missing a couple pieces for the front shelf, and while not really needed, I'm obsessive about that kind of stuff and would like to more or less restore it. Since Coleman no longer makes the boats and the new manufacture (Pelican) doesn't use the aluminum frame I figure that stuff is hard to come by. I've Googled, but there's so much stuff out there it's hard to weed through.

Thanks,


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2009)

Lowes or Home depot go get some conduit. It is roughly the same size.


----------



## poolie (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Jim, I'll stop by on the way home and check it out. Taking her on the maiden voyage this weekend.


----------



## nick4634 (Sep 15, 2009)

i really want one of those crawdads with the aluminum frame to use as a duck boat


----------

